Ask HN: Is part time product worth developing? - user7878
======
herbst
yes, if it provides some value to anything?

~~~
user7878
Like, I am creating application that exists in market but I can add more
features in lower costs. Will it worth to implementing?

~~~
brudgers
My advice:

1\. Get something minimal in front of potential users and find out. Iterate
based on their feedback.

2\. More value for more money is better than more value for less money. It
means the product has to be better.

Good luck.

~~~
user7878
Thank You for advice. Will keep focus on these.

